# Windows 8 install



## Shadow1214 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,
I've finished building my pc and now I want to install windows 8 on it. The problem is that the computer doesn't have windows 7 on it so I cant use the upgrade pack on it. I do have a laptop thought that has windows 7 home premium on it.

Any suggestions on what I can do?

Thanks in advance,
Shadow1214


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Shadow1214, :wave:

The only way to get a Windows® 8 installation on your newly built desktop, would be to go and buy a full version DVD of it.
An upgrade disc is just that, _an upgrade_.
The upgrade would work, if you reinstall the *O*perating *S*ystem if you had one; such as, Windows XP would be permitted; if you do not have another OS disc for the desktop, the _only_ solution would be to purchase a new licenced DVD of Windows® 8.
The only way you can get any benefit from that Windows® 8 Upgrade disc, is to use it on your laptop, because it already has an OS on it that can be upgraded.
Microsoft are very clear with their (EULA), End User Licence Agreement, and what you are suggesting _is not_ a viable option.

Please post back with your thoughts.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Shadow1214 (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for the fast reply.

I was also wondering what this page was about
Download Windows 8 ISO From Microsoft Using Product Key

At first I was thinking of creating the ISO on my laptop putting it on a disk then booting on my new pc but now I realise that wouldn't work


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Shadow1214,



> *NOTE: This guide is only for users who have purchased a genuine Windows 8 license.*


_That is a copy of the major criteria from that website you linked in your post.

What they are telling you is what I said in my previous post.
The Upgrade Product Key will not allow you to use it as a full installation.
Downloading of the Windows® 8 ISO is permitted if you have an authenticated Full Version Product Key.
Unfortunately, there is no other way around this.

Let us know your thoughts and any other queries/questions.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You will need something like this (I'd recommend getting Pro over the basic version):

Microsoft Windows 8 Pro - DVD, 64-Bit - OEM (FQC-05955(W8PRO64B)) | Techbuy Australia


----------



## greice (Jun 1, 2013)

to update isn't so good,I think you'd better to buy a DVD .




 honey bee


----------

